
Cases of Open-Source License Violations in Mobile Apps [pdf] - riyakhanna1983
https://www.cc.gatech.edu/~rduan9/publications/osspolice.pdf
======
riyakhanna1983
tool released
[https://github.com/osssanitizer/osspolice](https://github.com/osssanitizer/osspolice)

